# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun firmojen autoista

## 034

Tutkiskelin tässä kuvia eri vuosilta. En ole tutkinut sen kummemmin kalustoluetteloita (vaikka olisikin pitänyt) vaan olen listannut aina tähän listaani rekkareita joita autoja *itse* en ole nähnyt 2 viimeiseen vuoteen. Lähinnä paikkureita
Tutkitut sivut ovat:
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/
http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/

YFR-700
YFR-706
YFR-704
YFR-695
YFR-702
YFR-879
YFR-708
YFR-707

Tämä kuva selittääkin YFR:ien katoamisen:
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2010/T...u/P1140341.jpg
Eli Aadenraat on poistettu kaikki.

XFN-412
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=XFN-412

HGL-609
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=HGL-609

VUF-774
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=VUF-774

VIP-917
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=VIP-917

HYO-628
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=HYO-628

KGV-252
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=KGV-252

MGB-867
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=MGB-867

HYO-626
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=HYO-626

JBM-633
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=JBM-633

JCX-997 (Nyk. BOA-581?)
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=JCX-997
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=BOA-581

EYG-879
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=EYG-879

GEJ-368
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=GEJ-368

---
HXU-995
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=HXU-995

GAP-520
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/?type=...search=GAP-520
---

Mikäs tämä on?
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2009/9...9/P1080427.jpg
Missä kuvattu?
http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2010/M...u/P1120625.jpg

Osa autojen värityksiä on voinut muuttua niin ei erota.
Suurin osa näistä todennäköisesti poistettuja

----------


## killerpop

> Mikäs tämä on?
> http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2009/9...9/P1080427.jpg


Wiik & Ström #7
SKZ-766 < DNK940 Volvo B10L / Carrus Vega L: Wiik & Ström #7 < Thygessons < Vänersborgs Linjetrafik #131



> Missä kuvattu?
> http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2010/M...u/P1120625.jpg


Käsittääkseni Paattisilla Turkubusin varikolla. Tuo Säffle varaosa-autona.

----------


## antti

TuKL 146 ( EET-146 ) on uinut Murmanskiin   http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/954997/

----------


## JSL

On sentään tällä kertaa vaihdettu paikalliset mainospahvit  :Smile:

----------


## antti

Alunperin Leiniön EBN-301 on uinut Karjalan tasavaltaan, Stanislav Valerinpoika Hrapenkov on nykyinen isäntä    http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/886121/

----------


## 034

> Alunperin Leiniön EBN-301 on uinut Karjalan tasavaltaan, Stanislav Valerinpoika Hrapenkov on nykyinen isäntä    http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/886121/


Edelleen Suomen TILAUSAJO:ssa  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

ML-Charter on hankkinut Linjaliikenne Muurisen 111:n, joka ajelee Mäntsälä-Riihimäki -vakiovuoroja. Autossa ei vielä ole mitään uuteen omistajaan viittaavaa  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

Turkuun tulossa Citywideja
http://phototrans.eu/14,686170,0,Sca...B_G0_489B.html

----------


## JSL

Toiko auto joku polakkien omalla nimellä tekemä eikä enää mitää alihankintaa Volvolle joka täältä pölli delttaplaanin yms.

----------


## Lasse

> Toiko auto joku polakkien omalla nimellä tekemä eikä enää mitää alihankintaa Volvolle joka täältä pölli delttaplaanin yms.


Carruksen (Delta, Ajokki, Wiima) osti aikoinaan Volvo, joka sittemmin siirsi valtaosan tuotannosta omalle tehtaalleen Puolaan.
Linkissä esiintyvä auto on Scania Citywide, Scanian uusin kaupunkibussimalli, jota valmistavat omalla tehtaallaan Puolassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Turkuun tulossa Citywideja
> http://phototrans.eu/14,686170,0,Sca...B_G0_489B.html


Kuvatekstin mukaan TLO:lle, ilmeisesti siis 1.7. alkavaan seutuliikenteeseen.

Photransista löytyi kuva isommastakin rivistöstä TLO-Citywideja. Tuon kuvan kuvatekstin mukaan pääkaupunkiseudulle Lentoparkille oli myös lähtenyt muutama päivä sitten uusia Citywideja tehtaalta Suomeen.

Kolmannen kuvan tekstin mukaan TLO:lle toimitetaan kesäkuun toisella viikolla yli 20 Citywidea, puolet telejä ja puolet 2-akselisia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Seutuliikenteeseen nimenomaan tulevat. Harmi, ettei 320LE ehtinyt markkinoille. Se olisi voinut olla asiallinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## 034

Luultavasti näihin Citywideihin asennetaan kun saapuvat niin uudet rahastuslaitteet. Eikä näitä nykyisiä.
*--*
Uusi mobiililippu kokeilu on mielenkiintoinen. Autoissa on Lumia WP puhelin joka sovelluksen avulla lukee matkustajan luuria. Kaupungin sivuilta ei löytynyt suoraa latauslinkkiä tänne: http://www.windowsphone.com/fi-fi/st...8-f26790cbcdbd
Vaan tänne http://app.payiq.net/turku josta en löytäntyt selkeästi linkkiä... em. sivustoon. Miksi mennä monimutkaisesti..
*--*
Linja 32A herättää kummastusta. Tästä on vähän uutisoitu ja sen kyllä huomaa. Auto vajaa kuormalla ja kun mennään Auransillan kautta tullaan kyselemään että menäänkö Torille ollenkaan. Itse ainakin lukaisin uuden aikataulukirjan kohdan: tärkeät muutokset.
*--*
Näistä 8900 sen verran kun siinä on vaan ykslehtinen ovi. Jotkut eivät jouda odottamaan oven täysin avautumista vaan koitetaan mahtua oikeaan reunaan oven väliin. Syntyy mahdollinen puristumisvaara. Eiköhän linjan käyttäjät opi ryhmittymään oven vasempaan reunaan. Eikä kaksilehtisistä totuttuun keskeltä tulemiseen tai oikeaan reunaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No kyllä aika hölmöläinen saa olla, jos onnistuu itsensä oven ja ovenpielen väliin jättämään. Periaatteessa tuo hieman kapeampi on ihan hyvä, mutta leveämpi on komeamman näköinen.

----------


## Nak

> No kyllä aika hölmöläinen saa olla, jos onnistuu itsensä oven ja ovenpielen väliin jättämään. Periaatteessa tuo hieman kapeampi on ihan hyvä, mutta leveämpi on komeamman näköinen.


Ja niitä hönöjä muuten riittää.. Perimmäinen syy lienee hirveä kiire, tiedä vaikka siihen bussiin ei ehtisi ennenkuin ovi on kokonaan auennut.  :Laughing:  Kapeampi ovi rasittaisi varmasti ovikoneistoa vähemmän, etenkin mäessä oven sulkeutuminen/avautuminen on toisinaan hyvin vaivalloisen oloista. Kiireisimmät joskus vähän avittavat ovea käsin  :Very Happy:  Normaaleilla pariovilla ei tällaista ongelmaa ole.

----------


## 034

Hauskaa että muutkin ovat todenneet etuoven hitauden. Tuntuu että keski ja takaovi menee nopeampaa kiinni kuin etummainen. En ole ehtinyt tarkistaa tilannetta V-S palveluiden 8900. Onko sielläkin hidas etuovi  :Cool:

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> ML-Charter on hankkinut Linjaliikenne Muurisen 111:n, joka ajelee Mäntsälä-Riihimäki -vakiovuoroja. Autossa ei vielä ole mitään uuteen omistajaan viittaavaa


ML-Charter Oy on hankkinut nämä autot ostaneet Turusta
TUKL
------------
KYA-709
KYA-710
-----------
Muurinen
GBX-730
MYF-412
MYF-316
MYF-227
MYF-289
--------
Lisäksi Turussa ennen palvelleita
KYA-707-- 1999-2013 Tukl
               2013-2014 Liikenne Pihlavamäki
               2014-       ML-Charter Oy
------------------------------------
BIJ-694--  1999-2013 Tukl
               2013-2014 Turun Ammattikorkeakoulu Oy
               2014-       ML-Charter Oy

----------


## Lasse

> ML-Charter Oy on hankkinut nämä autot ostaneet Turusta
> TUKL
> ------------
> KYA-709
> KYA-710
> -----------
> Muurinen
> GBX-730
> MYF-412
> ...


Surullista seuravat millä tasolla tuon maan joukkoliikenne räpeltää! Esimerkiksi Virossa ei pystyisi voittamaan yhtikäs mitään tuontasoisella museokalustolla!
Hävetkää!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Pitäisikö siis esim. kaikki 2000-malliset linja-autot romuttaa? Vaikka ne ovatkin Euro 2 tasoa, niin kyllä 250000 euroa maksavan auton käyttöikä täytyy olla yli 14 vuotta. Kalusto uusiutuu vähitellen, kaikki ei voi olla uusia. Vanhemmatkin autot voi olla vieläpä ihan siistejä ja toimintavarmoja, kuten esim. monet Vainion liikenteen bussit.

----------


## Lasse

> Pitäisikö siis esim. kaikki 2000-malliset linja-autot romuttaa? Vaikka ne ovatkin Euro 2 tasoa, niin kyllä 250000 euroa maksavan auton käyttöikä täytyy olla yli 14 vuotta. Kalusto uusiutuu vähitellen, kaikki ei voi olla uusia. Vanhemmatkin autot voi olla vieläpä ihan siistejä ja toimintavarmoja, kuten esim. monet Vainion liikenteen bussit.


Ja elämme vuotta 2014. Nopeasti laskettuna ovat 14 vuotiaita. Ei sen ikäisellä tulisi liikennettä pystyä aloittamaan! Vara-autoina ehkä kävisivät hetken.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tuokin on totta, mutta monessa tapauksessa sopimuskaudet on vaan muutaman vuoden pituisia, eikä jatkosta ole mitään tietoa. Sopimukset pitäisi olla noin 10 vuoden mittaisia, ja silloinkin osa autoista käytettyjä kiireisempiin ajankohtiin. Noiden Scanioiden lähtö Turusta vähän ihmetytti, samanikäisiä Ikaruksia ja Citaroita jäi Turun Kaupunkiliikenteelle, mutta uutena tulleet Carrus City L koriset poistettiin alle 15 vuotiaina. Ja halvalla meni. Tuo korimalli kestää vertailun moneen uudempaan.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Tuokin on totta, mutta monessa tapauksessa sopimuskaudet on vaan muutaman vuoden pituisia, eikä jatkosta ole mitään tietoa. Sopimukset pitäisi olla noin 10 vuoden mittaisia, ja silloinkin osa autoista käytettyjä kiireisempiin ajankohtiin. Noiden Scanioiden lähtö Turusta vähän ihmetytti, samanikäisiä Ikaruksia ja Citaroita jäi Turun Kaupunkiliikenteelle, mutta uutena tulleet Carrus City L koriset poistettiin alle 15 vuotiaina. Ja halvalla meni. Tuo korimalli kestää vertailun moneen uudempaan.


Citarot ovat ainakin myyty kuulemma Scanialle mutta poistunee kesän aikana

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:26 ----------




> Surullista seuravat millä tasolla tuon maan joukkoliikenne räpeltää! Esimerkiksi Virossa ei pystyisi voittamaan yhtikäs mitään tuontasoisella museokalustolla!
> Hävetkää!


Niin, siinä kunnossa missä ne OLIVAT niillä ei kovin kummosta liikennettä voi harjoittaa mutta autoista osa on jo verhoiltu ja maalattu paikallisliikennettä varten

----------


## KriZuu

http://phototrans.eu/14,692008,0,Sca...B_G0_416B.html

Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin TLO:n Citywideista 7 pätkää ja 11 teliä toimitetaan Suomeen puolentoista viikon kuluttua. Tämän jälkeen on tulossa toinen erä, joka koostuu 8 telistä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Myöskin Turun väreissä näytti Autokorin tallissa olevan 1 kpl Omniexpress 320LE

----------


## 034

> ...Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin TLO:n Citywideista 7 pätkää ja 11 teliä toimitetaan Suomeen puolentoista viikon kuluttua. Tämän jälkeen on tulossa toinen erä, joka koostuu 8 telistä.


http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Kes%C3%A4kuu/IMG_8201.jpg
Näin on. Tässä VM kuva. Itsekin kävin katsomassa näitä. Oli teletkin saapuneet. Jossain mainittiin että ohjaamo pitäisi olla jonkun standardin mukainen ja kyllä ovi nappulat ovat tismalleen samanlaiset kuin 8900.

----------


## Lasse

> http://phototrans.eu/14,692008,0,Sca...B_G0_416B.html
> 
> Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin TLO:n Citywideista 7 pätkää ja 11 teliä toimitetaan Suomeen puolentoista viikon kuluttua. Tämän jälkeen on tulossa toinen erä, joka koostuu 8 telistä.


Tänään kun ajelin 16:30 vuoroa Turusta Helsinkiin päin, tuli Lahnajärven tienoolla vastaan yksi Turun tilaajaväreissä oleva teli Citywide. Toimitukset siis alkaneet.

----------


## 034

Luulen että sinua vastaantullut on tätä jälkimmäistä sarjaa. Käsittääkseni kahdessa osassa ne tuli. Ensimmäiset kun ovat jo tulleet  :Smile:

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Virolaiset ostanu Turkubussilta/Lehtisen Linjalta  3 Kpl Lahti 402 : #16, #17 ja #18 lisäksi Turun Citybussilta Carrus Fiftyn #231. Oli vieraillut muissakin firmoissa, en tiedä ostiko niiltä. Lisäksi Turkuun tullut Ruotsista Teli Säffle 8500:http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/K...u/IMG_3590.JPG

----------


## 034

Olisi ollut harmi jos nuo 402 olisivat menneet purkuun. Naapuri maalla palvelusvuosia vielä onneksi löytyi  :Smile:

----------


## Rokko

> Olisi ollut harmi jos nuo 402 olisivat menneet purkuun. Naapuri maalla palvelusvuosia vielä onneksi löytyi


Purkuun menivät kaikki 3 kappaletta. Parhaat palat otettiin pois jo tallilla ja sen jälkeen virolaiset hakivat ne purettavaksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Lisäksi Turkuun tullut Ruotsista Teli Säffle 8500:http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/K...u/IMG_3590.JPG


Tuohan on selvästi jokin näistä jo pitempään myynnissä olleista ex. GS-Busseista. Oiskohan peräti vm. 2008 muistaakseni. Näitähän oli jossain myynnissä 3kpl 15 metrisiä ja 5(?)kpl 13,7 metrisiä, joten tuliskohan sitten muitakin yksilöitä tänne Suomeen vielä likenteeseen...?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Harmi homma, olivat siistejä pelejä ulkoisesti ja sisältä, niinkuin turkubussin vehkeet on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:36 ----------




> Tuohan on selvästi jokin näistä jo pitempään myynnissä olleista ex. GS-Busseista. Oiskohan peräti vm. 2008 muistaakseni. Näitähän oli jossain myynnissä 3kpl 15 metrisiä ja 5(?)kpl 13,7 metrisiä, joten tuliskohan sitten muitakin yksilöitä tänne Suomeen vielä likenteeseen...?


Näitä on myynnissä vähän joka puolella ja määrät heittelee, En osaa sanoa että tulisiko, ruotillehan tuli 2 kpl  12 metristä?  ja Helsinkiin tollanen roikko tuli kans

----------


## KriZuu

V-S Bussipalvelut on hankkinut kolme Westendin Linjan Ivecoa.

#15 (ZJH-473), ex. WL #73
#16 (ZJH-414), ex. WL #14
#17 (CHL-642), ex. WL #21

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Lehtimäen Liikenne on kuulopuheitten mukaan hankkinut Turun Kaupunkiliikenteeltä 2 Kpl HZZ kilpisiä 8700 volvoja.

----------


## Eppu

> Lehtimäen Liikenne on kuulopuheitten mukaan hankkinut Turun Kaupunkiliikenteeltä 2 Kpl HZZ kilpisiä 8700 volvoja.


Mihinkähän siellä vielä tarvitaan autoja? Onkohan käynnissä jokin uudelleenjärjestely autojen suhteen, eli että näitä uusia 9700S UG-volvoja siirtyisi muutama vankemmin tilausajorinkiin ja tilalle koululaislinjoihin noita?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Mihinkähän siellä vielä tarvitaan autoja? Onkohan käynnissä jokin uudelleenjärjestely autojen suhteen, eli että näitä uusia 9700S UG-volvoja siirtyisi muutama vankemmin tilausajorinkiin ja tilalle koululaislinjoihin noita?


Vai halutaankohan löystää pikkasen autokiertoa että pääsee autoja huoltoihin ja siivouksiin, Citarot alkaa olla monet jo kolhittuja sieltä täältä ja sisällä ei ole siivottu aina muutamaan päivään.

----------


## 034

Kaksi OmniExpressiä tuli Liedossa vastaan jokunen viikko sitten. Varmasti Tuklille.

----------


## 034

Jossain oli juttua että TLO (#4) teipattu korkea Säffle (Volvo 8500) oli palanut. Lisätään tieto nyt tähänkin ketjuun siitä. Alkuperäistä viesti en löytänyt.

----------


## 034

Anderssonilla näkyy olevan uusi Golden Dragon numerolla #5

----------


## kuukanko

> Anderssonilla näkyy olevan uusi Golden Dragon numerolla #5


Onko kokonaan uusi vai käytetty? HSL-alueeltahan Anderssonilta jäi GD:eitä yli.

----------


## rheino

Tämä kyseinen numerolla 5 oleva oli jo ainakin heinäkuussa maalattuna "Turun" väreihin ja joku jo oli sen kuvannut silloin.

----------


## Bussimies

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy on julkaissut tarjouspyynnön neljän uuden telibussin hankkimiseksi:

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...ew/2019-007790

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten toi nyt menee, voiko Tukl hankkia edelleen Scaniaa, vai onko pakotettu hankkimaan edullisinta merkkiä? Siis miten tarkkaa on perustella valinta tällaisessa hankinnassa. Varmaan esim. kotimaisen korin suosiminen olisi hyvä perustelu.

----------


## MB1

Muistaakseni ? Julkisissa hankinnoissa ei voi määritellä, että tuote pitää olla valmistettu tietyssä maassa. Se johtaa protektionismiin ja on siksi kiellettyä.
LISÄYS
Enpä tosiaankaan tiedä pitääkö TUKL:n noudattaa lakia julkisista hankinnoista, vai onko se vapautettu siitä kilpailullisin perustein.
Jos on vapautettu, niin kotimaisen suosimiselle ei lienne esteitä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

2014 paikkeilla sinne tuli 10 (?) kpl Scanioita, tuskin ne halvimpia oli. Uusia Volvoja ei ole tullut hybridien jälkeen.

----------


## kuukanko

Myös laadun saa huomioida hinnan lisäksi valintaperusteena. Ovelat tarjouspyyntöjen laatijat osaavat laatia sellaisia laatukriteerejä, joilla saavat voittajaksi haluamansa firman. Esim. Euro5-aikakaudella TuKL antoi kalustohankinnoissaan laatupisteitä siitä, ettei bussi tarvitse AdBlueta.

Tosin onpa tarjouskilpailun tuloksena TuKL:lle tullut myös Golden Dragoneita.

----------

